# My favorite app (at least, this week)



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I know we had a favorite app thread for a while, mostly iphone stuff. But I thought we could add in some of our favorite apps for iPad as well as iPhone/iTouch.

I just found this one last week and it is just amazing. If you're looking for ideas for any sort of home improvement, home decor, paint colors, etc. this app is indispensable. I have it on my iPad and I've used the website as well:

http://appshopper.com/lifestyle/houzz-interior-design-ideas

That's not the iTunes link, btw, so you can click and it won't automatically open up iTunes. The website for is houzz.com. It's an amazing collection of beautiful photos of all different parts of a house and all different styles of home design. I've got an ideabook (collection of photos) for my future kitchen backsplash/countertop plan, my new foyer plan, and my courtyard plan.



> About Houzz
> Houzz is a community of home design enthusiasts from around the world. It's the online version of cutting pages out of magazines and stuffing them in a folder - but much easier to search, save, and share.
> On the Houzz platform:
> Design professionals showcase their portfolios, sharing their work with a community dedicated to home and landscape design. 19,000+ professionals have uploaded more than 110,000 inspiring photographs, making Houzz the Internet's largest database of design and decorating ideas.
> Homeowners collect their favorite photos, find design professionals in their areas, upload photos of their homes and gardens, and swap tips and questions with other members. 300,000+ ideabooks have been created by Houzz members, and new ones are added every minute.


Please share your favorites with me so I can find more fun apps!


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Cool thanks ... I'll spend a lot of time playing with that I'm sure....


----------

